# [portage] Problemas con world (resuelto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Al ejecutar un emerge me sale el siguiente mensaje:

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

Tras ejecutar la orden, emaint --check world, el siguiente emerge vuelve a mostrar el mismo mensaje de error.

Si hago un regenworld, me meterá en el world todo, incluídas las librerías que sólo se han instalado por ser dependencias de otro paquete. ¿Alguna otra solución?

Gracias

---Edito---

Al hacer un regenworld, ha añadido paquetes al world, pero sigue saliendo el mensaje el ejecutar emerge.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, pues a mi me paso algo parecido, claro que con bloqueos, eso es cosa aparte...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5940124.html#5940124

la solucion es checkear el world, si el mensaje lo dice bien claro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Problems have been detected with your world file
> 
> !!! Please run emaint --check world 
> ...

 

Checkear el world si hay problemas:

```
#emaint --check world
```

Reparar los problemas de world aunque no te diga que tiene problemas de todos modos lo haces, pero antes haces un backup del world, por si las moscas:

```
#cp /var/lib/portage /var/lib/portage/world_backup
```

Reparar al world:

```
#emaint --fix world
```

Espero que le sirva  :Smile: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no  :Sad: 

```
Core2Duo ~ # cd /var/lib/portage

Core2Duo portage # ls

config  world

Core2Duo portage # cp world world-backup

Core2Duo portage # ls -l

total 48

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage 30519 jul  2 23:25 config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  4586 jul  3 15:53 world

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  4586 jul  4 11:37 world-backup

Core2Duo portage # emaint --fix world

Attempting to fix world

100% [========================================================================>]

Finished

Core2Duo portage # ls -l

total 48

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage 30519 jul  2 23:25 config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  4586 jul  3 15:53 world

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  4586 jul  4 11:37 world-backup

Core2Duo portage # emerge -pc worldf

^CCore2Duo portage # emerge -DuvaN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

...

...

...

```

Tras hacer la copia de seguridad del world, he probado a borrar el archivo world y hacer un regenworld. El archivo se crea de nuevo, pero el nuevo archivo tiene 4230 bytes en vez de 4256 que tenía el antiguo. Un diff:

```
Core2Duo portage # diff world world-backup

4a5

> app-admin/gkrellm:2

27a29

> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

60a63

> dev-python/pygtk:2

89a93

> mail-client/thunderbird

111a116

> media-libs/mesa

112a118

> media-libs/xine-lib:1

165a172

> sys-apps/portage

171a179,180

> sys-devel/gcc

> sys-devel/libtool

173a183

> sys-fs/udev

174a185

> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.30-r5

175a187

> sys-libs/glibc

178a191

> virtual/cdrtools

182a196

> virtual/tftp

184a199

> www-plugins/adobe-flash

188a204

> x11-base/xorg-drivers

218a235

> xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin

```

Pero el error sigue saliendo. ¿No será error del portage?

----------

## gringo

Igual regenworld simplemente está llenando tu world the basura y de ahi que te siga saliendo el mismo mensaje despues. No sé hasta que punto regenworld sige desarollándose.

Prueba con crear un world mínimo con software que sepas que tienes instalado, asi sigue dando el mismo mensaje de error ?

saluetes

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Pues elimina el world, y regeneralo con el regenworld, como que el fichero world tuyo, puede tener algun caracter fuera o algo porque sigue igual :/

si sigue asi es que la cosa es seria

hay 1 utilidad de portage que esta hardmasked para quitar entradas rebundantes del fichero world, entre varias utilidades que tiene:

```
$eix udept

[I] app-portage/udept

     Available versions:  {M}(~)0.5.99.0.2.95-r1 {bash-completion}

     Installed versions:  0.5.99.0.2.95-r1(23:10:55 29/01/10)(-bash-completion)

     Homepage:            http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept

     Description:         A Portage analysis toolkit
```

si quieres usarla...

```

#echo "app-portage/udept" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

#echo "app-portage/udept" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

#env-update && source /etc/profile

#emerge udept

```

Para limpiar de entradas rebundantes con esa util:

```
#dep -w
```

es la misma util de: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-142475-highlight-udept.html

espero que le sirva, sino avise  :Smile: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

primero d etodo, gracias por las respuestas.

Si lees mis mensajes anteriores, verásn que lo de borrar el world y volverlo a crear ya lo he hecho, sin resultado. El problema se ha producido después de la última actualización, en la cual se han actualizado un montón de paquetes, y algunos otros se han instalado en nuevo slot (librerias de kde y similares)

Por cierto, la actualización costó bastante trabajo, ya que la mitad d elos paquetes fallaban y tenía que volver a hacer el emerge con --resume --skipfirst, hasta que después de varios emerge y varios revdep-rebuild al final compilaron todos.

Ahora, aparte del mensajito de que el world está mal, no hay problemas aparentes en el sistema, al menos que yo haya detectado (lo único que no va la tecla Bloq Despl en Xorg, pero no creo que tenga relación).

----------

## pcmaster

Solucionado. eran problemas con una dependencia.

Es decir: el paquete P depende de la librería A. Ambos inestables, en /etc/portage/

Después, en portage aparece la versión posterior, pero no se actualiza. la instalada desaparece de portage.

Además, la nueva versión tiene dependencias extras que no se cumplen.

Resultado: lío en Portage.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Dow el lio  :Very Happy: 

Y era una cosa tan simple xDD

Saludos!!!

----------

